# 2009 gmc 3500



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is our new 2009 GMC 3500 dump.


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

sharp truck


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

that thing is sweet. Fully loaded? Diesel (can't see an emblem)?


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

now thats a truck..looks awesome


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

sweet truck, love the dump body


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes its fully loaded. Onstar, XM radio with cd player, power seats, windows and locks, Remote start and yes DURAMAX deisel. And come summer we will have an electric tarp system.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Those front wheels look pretty sweet too.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

They are really nice. Very expensive for wheel inserts though.


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

That is a sweet truck! I would love one


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

nice truck man & plow


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

great truck...excellent choice and good luck!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

that thing sucks.. its horrible...

ill come out and releive you of your burden and take it off your hands... no.. please.. its my pleasure to help you out..

no.. i will not take any money for helping...


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Good one. But I love plowing in it compared to our old one. If you want our 2002 one ton is FOR SALE.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

What material is the Dump made out of, stainless or alum?


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Stainless steel


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

thats not the deep blue metallic is it, that looks like the old indigo blue from the early 2000's and 1990's?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

The thing is awesome, your not kidding about having it loaded either!


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, That is one sharp rig!


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Clean truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

looks great. are those strobes in the top of the cab sheild??? also interested in your 02. can you pm me info on it please???


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice rig man


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey 2004F550, Yes its the deep blue mettalic. It is actully a few shades darker then our old indigo blue. 
And yes them are strobes in the bulkhead. There are two facing forward and right behind them there are two more. When the truck is done it will have 12 strobes in it total.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice truck.

That dump is nice what kind of body is that ? how does it handel the plow?


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

It is a stainless steel dump. As for handeling the plow, It sits about 2" off the ground so I think it SUCKS, but what do I know i just plow in it. No, J/K, it handles great and has more power than what I know what to do with.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice, looks lighter then our trucks in deep blue, must be the lighting or something. I really wish they would bring back the indigo, it was pretty much the same shade as our fleet color. Either way the GMC's are a very nice ride, I think they look 10x better now then a chevy, just too much chrome in the Chevy front ends, the GMC is perfect.


----------



## kuhndogg (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Noot.....I still think the ford dumps look better. Like bulldogs rig. But i like it. You gots to take me a ride in it next time were out.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweet truck. Too bad that dark blue is impossible to keep clean, because when clean, they're super sharp!! Nice buy. You should make lots of cashola with that rig.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Its a nice truck that you get to drive Nate, although Id take a nice new Ford Dumper over that. ha


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*beautiful dump you got there  keep it clean and best of luck with her*


----------



## UnderhillSC (Sep 20, 2009)

amazing truck!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

NootDogg;765668 said:


> Good one. But I love plowing in it compared to our old one. If you want our 2002 one ton is FOR SALE.


Hey I've seen you guys in West Bend a couple times before. Welcome to plowsite. :waving: Do you have any more info on your truck you are sellin? How much and any pics?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow nice nice truck .


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey if wade thinks it looks good then you know you have one sharp looking truck!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great looking truck.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Brant, Our 2002 is in my pics if you wanna see what it looks like otehrwise it is a 2002 GMC 3500 dumper pretty much the same setup but it has a painted box instead of the stainless box. I think it has around 65k on it and it has a 8'2" western v on it that was new in Dec. of 2006. The salter is a western pro-flow 2 that was new in I think 2007. I dont know exactlly what he is asking for it but if intrested pm your # and I can have him call you.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Now that's a sharp looking truck.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Very nice truck, sent you a visitor message about calling me with some info on the 2002 for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

NootDogg;809381 said:


> Hey Brant, Our 2002 is in my pics if you wanna see what it looks like otehrwise it is a 2002 GMC 3500 dumper pretty much the same setup but it has a painted box instead of the stainless box. I think it has around 65k on it and it has a 8'2" western v on it that was new in Dec. of 2006. The salter is a western pro-flow 2 that was new in I think 2007. I dont know exactlly what he is asking for it but if intrested pm your # and I can have him call you.


Hey Nate, I am looking at a few other trucks right now. I can't afford a dump this year . But hope your boss sells it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! The look of it should have the snow nervous already!


----------

